# Serious Speaker Problem. Will Challenge The greatest tech master



## HamDiddy (Feb 10, 2009)

hello, I am new to full-filling my addiction to quality sound. My first task I have conjured is to connect a pair of self powered speakers to my PC(sound card)

The sound cards inputs are:
Line 1-4 input
TOSLINK IN
TOSLINK OUT

Speakers:
XLR
TRS

+ The Speakers must be connected


Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, so I'm not understanding your question. Could you more clearly list the equipment you already have (make and model is helpful) as well as what you are looking for and what features you would like to have?

Thanks, Marshall.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, like Marshall said, something's missing here. The sound card will have to have an *output* before you can connect it to those speakers. Does it have a headphone jack or something?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## HamDiddy (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes the Sound card does have a headphone jack. As well as 5 individual colored jacks for surround sound. The card also has one toslink optical input. The speakers which I have purchased are M-Audio BX5a Bi-Amplified Studio Monitors. The speakers only have XLR and TRS inputs. I understand It will not be a simple one cable connection. Any system will do. If you do figure it out i would like to understand everything. (Signals, ect.) 

Speakers 
Okay apparently I a can not post a website until i am worthy. lol


Sound Card 
PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium

I am willing to purchase another sound card if needed. M-audio produces sound cards as well.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, I think you have to have five posts before you can post a link.

From what I see here, those four "line inputs" you mentioned are actually outputs for speakers. One of them is for front left and right speakers; check your manual to find out which one that is. Once you figure that out, all you need is a cable like this, and you'll be in business. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

